# Red Bull Rampage Course Photos/Video



## fixtup (Jan 10, 2008)

in case you guys haven't seen these yet...it's so freaking nuts! i am not able to attend the event, but i really wanted to see the course, so i drove into the middle of the desert and happened upon this stuff : ) watch the video - 300 gallons of water in ONE landing and so much freaking work and effort. *i am amazed and so stoked that quality people like this are behind the event!*

VIDEO with Big Red Ted - the course builder/manager
https://blip.tv/play/mwnP3jAA




























60 foot distance according to ted (sorry, i stitched it with an extra piece in the runway)








click here to see big version that won't fit in here


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

dude, thats sick


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

It will be sick but I would have liked to see them stick to dirt and rock only.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

totally sick


----------



## MEWISEMAGIC (Jan 9, 2008)

pooh in the pants.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

that is so lame. what happend to dirt and shovels. ramps? tractors? not the true spirit of rampage imo...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i think the wood/powertools thing was nessesary. i dont think they could have pulled it off without, otherwise they would have just moved more dirt, or not have made it as huge.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> i think the wood/powertools thing was nessesary. i dont think they could have pulled it off without, otherwise they would have just moved more dirt, or not have made it as huge.


But that's what Rampage was and should be. Oh well it's going to be CRAZY!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

would be pretty cool if i hadn't already posted that in the rampage dedicated thread, but that gap looks pretty sweet


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

So it's basically a slopestyle course now... Pretty cool but not really the same event.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Boooooooo!

Dirt and shovels are the only true Rampage.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

Umm is this going to be televised online at freecaster or on tv at all?


----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

sixsixtysix said:


> Boooooooo!
> 
> Dirt and shovels are the only true Rampage.


wurd!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I support the motion, nevertheless it is still sick!


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

I still think, ride the terrain that Nature has to offer with very little modifications,that is how it was in the past. They do not need to bring a Slopestyle to Utah. I have seen the progression of the Rampage thought the years with out any 2x4.


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

I think this thread should be combined with the other Rampage one......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it should be shovels and no ramps....but I am still going...should be very cool


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I think the problem w/ this is that now people are more apt to follow prebuilt lines.. rather than how it used to be, when they'd show up, look at bare terrain and think to themselves; I think I can ride down that line.. then they'd build... If they build too much people will all start riding the same line.

Unless the wood and ramps are in bottleneck areas where everyone would ride anyway. 

i hope its not a bigger slopestyle contest.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm not really feeling the guys that speak of, no wood, heavy equipment, or anything besides a shovel and water but that it just my opinion and don't push that on anyone.

What I'd like to say is that these guys are busting their asses in the name of progression in 100 degree heat in the middle of the desert.
Give them some glory, don't discredit what these guys are doing for your sake.

I will be there saying it in person...


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok Ted said "add in their own thoughts" that leads me to believe that all the built stuff is places like in the entrance and finish.


----------



## mountaingoat111 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Roughriders to the rampage*

We will be there as well 4 of us.. Rampage or BUST.. BOOOOO on the wood :madmax: !!! NOT rampage style, but still sick.. :madman:


----------



## D-line (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't like all the prebuilt either, but the slopestyle kids will need that stuff to survive.I think all the Big mountain guys will still build their stuff.Sick none the less.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

I give them credit for all the hard work in the heat, just not true FR like when it was just shovels and DIRT. I hope it is NOT all slopestyle(boring), that would suck but I will be there either way. To me this slopestyle stuff IS NOT freeride and it is a a black eye on the sport to have the nerve to call it "freeride". All the previous Rampages were true and pure freeride at its core. Man made will always be easier and less challenging than what exists in nature. I guess I will not mind if there are a couple man-made features but if the majority of the stuff is 2X4 and riders can't select there own challenging/sick lines then what the hell is it??????? NOT FREERIDE, a jump/drop contest maybe but NOT FR.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Once again, WOOD??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

scabrider said:


> that is so lame. what happend to dirt and shovels. ramps? tractors? not the true spirit of rampage imo...


I totally agree....Like I stated in another Rampage thread...it's more of a freestyle contest then a freeride contest. Once you bring in ramps it doesn't really matter where you have the contest at...your air off of ramps, not the natural terrain which is what made the Rampage so kick ass...now it's slopestyle at the Rampage.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, that is lame, they are building wood stunts and groomed landings!? WTF man? I don't have a problem with a couple kickers and booters but the Rampage is supposed to be about natural turrain. I don't have a problem with the riders throwing down their sickest moves but groomed lines? Not cool man, they should just get the big rocks out of the way, build a couple jumps in the dirt and let them go at it.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

WHO CARES!!! Rampage is always a good event, not like they arent going to try to outdo themselves each year.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe the wood gave them access to other spots, something like "I wish I could get to that landing so I could hit that line".

Either way, is this going to be broadcast anywhere?


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Who cares? The FR community, that's who. If they were going to do this it should have been called a Slopestyle, not FR event. If as Ithnu says it is to get access to other spots, then I really don't mind as much, but if the ramps have become the "features" then it is bogus. FR and big Mtn should test the pro's skill on natural terrain. Man made for access I really don't have too much of a problem with, but they really should not be the features for true FR. That would be like them building man made jumps/ramps on the terrain they filmed the Big Mtn skiing film "Steep" on.......


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Big Mountain Freeride is dead, it died with the last rampage.. if resurrecting it means adding a couple wood features to spice things up, who really cares.. My question is, who isn't going to watch the redbull rampage because of these wood features?


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Already commited to going but sadly, I don't think it will meaure up to the past Rampage's as it seems "the terrain" of this unique part of Utah won't be the main draw this year! You can build ramps anywhere! The terrain of Rampage is what made it interesting "in the past". I truly hope I am wrong about what this years event will be and that riders can still "freely" chose their own unique and of course challenging lines. It should be about man against the unique and challenging natural terrain found at this locale.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

snow-man said:


> I'm not really feeling the guys that speak of, no wood, heavy equipment, or anything besides a shovel and water but that it just my opinion and don't push that on anyone.
> 
> What I'd like to say is that these guys are busting their asses in the name of progression in 100 degree heat in the middle of the desert.
> Give them some glory, don't discredit what these guys are doing for your sake.
> ...


The fact that the giant wood ramp at the top of the ledge is the dumbest thing I've ever seen has nothing to do with the efforts it required. Not trying to be a dic here, but how does one define this as progress?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Seriously everything evolves.....I for one biatch a little for the wood ramps and groomed landings

*BUT LET'S MAKE THINGS PERFECTLY CLEAR*

*I AM SO GRATEFUL TO SEE THIS EVENT. I CAN'T WAIT TO GO THIS WEEKEND*

I would rather see this then nothing at all. Heck it is the closest thing to southern California. Southern California is the biggest bike market in the USA. Even if in the next few years it turns out to be a slopestyle contest...who cares....it still doesn't take away from the skill....and besides there will still be some sick lines people will do just for nostalgia.

So be grateful for what we have and not what we don't have......like I said I am just tickled to see this event come back...matter what form they bring


----------



## Carnival (Sep 8, 2008)

Wtf...

That's slopestyle, not Rampage.


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

Yes,the terrain that Utah has to offer is unique and it was very nice to see the riders find their own lines and see how creative some riders can be. Very few riders picked the same lines.
If you have a "course" with ramps is not the same.I am sure they will put a good show but is not the Rampage.
By the way 40% chance of rain here in Utah this Sunday.


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Seriously everything evolves.....I for one biatch a little for the wood ramps and groomed landings
> 
> *BUT LET'S MAKE THINGS PERFECTLY CLEAR*
> 
> ...


So....your happy that they're using the name, Rampage?
Why not set up ramps at LegoLand? or maybe SeaWorld, then they can do whipflips over Shamu. Why would we need to be gratefull for yet another video of people jumping on huge ramps?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tmarkos said:


> So....your happy that they're using the name, Rampage?
> Why not set up ramps at LegoLand? or maybe SeaWorld, then they can do whipflips over Shamu. Why would we need to be gratefull for yet another video of people jumping on huge ramps?


absolutely....it still has unigue terrain.......and I like these words by another poster



Rb said:


> Interesting batch of responses... Here's my take:
> 
> The only people that should be allowed to b!tch about the course, who's showing up, the definition of "freeriding", etc. are the ones who have the balls to ride ANY ONE of those drops/jumps/gaps.
> 
> Otherwise, just sit back, shut your mouth, and enjoy the show.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> I think the problem w/ this is that now people are more apt to follow prebuilt lines....


apparently, most of you have never been to the rampage. all the lines there are mostly pre-built and have been shredded on for almost 8 years now. maybe a new drop or gap every season, but most of the jumps/drops people are hitting have been built up over the years...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i find it very humorous that most of you are trying to put rules to a label that essentially means "no rules"....


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> absolutely....it still has unigue terrain.......and I like these words by another poster


I get it. I just think it's lame, like hosting a surfing comp on a manufactured wave. I have a right to bittch as I've been to the last 2, supporting the riders and cheering people on. Unique terrain is cool if you actually ride on it.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i suppose that you wouldn't ski/snowboard on snowmachine snow either?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i find it very humorous that most of you are trying to put rules to a label that essentially means "no rules"....


Quote of the day.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Carnival said:


> Wtf...
> 
> That's slopestyle, not Rampage.


That's about 10 times bigger than any slopestyle course I have ever seen. When you see it in person, you'll freak at how big it is, I bet.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> That's about 10 times bigger than any slopestyle course I have ever seen. When you see it in person, you'll freak at how big it is, I bet.


Good point, not too many slope style ramps that head off cliffs


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

That stepdown ramp looks like it could kill you if you don't pull it off. IDK, progression until you have to risk your life to enter the contest?


----------



## Bike Doc (Oct 2, 2007)

*My $.02*

I'm the one who discovered the original Rampage course, and worked with Reb Bull, Global Event Management and the Bureau of Land Management to get the original Rampage going. For a few years prior to the first Rampage, I was taking film crews for many of the classic movies out there and showing them lines that I had scouted. The permit that I got for the first year's Rampage actually covered over three times as much of the width of the ridge as ever got used. There is so much more to the original Rampage site than what anyone has ever seen. I'll be interested in seeing how the new location stacks up to the original. Hopefully, we will all be pleasantly surprised, and it will be even more awesome.

As for the stunts being built, I'm not so sure I like them, but then again, I'm not so sure that I hate them either. I guess that I'm just a bit bummed, that it isn't all natural terrain. To me, "freeride" means going from point A to point B by whatever route a rider chooses, without a trail. Of course, the original Rampage only loosely fit into that definition anyway, as riders were allowed to groom lines prior to riding them, and build lips for jumps, berms, etc. And, as the event progressed over the following three years, it became less and less of a freeride event, and more and more of a network or web of interconnected, super-technical trails. But wooden stunts, in an area where no trees even exist, just seems a bit too contrived to me. Oh well, I don't run the world, so I'll just accept it for what it is, and enjoy it for all it's worth.

I'll be going up there this afternoon, to connect with some of the riders, and see if I can figure out who is going to be on the podium at the end of the week end, and get some pedals on their bike.

I hope that everyone here who wants to see it in person gets to go and enjoy the show. Perhaps some of us can get to ride together. If you are planning on being there, and bringing your bike, give me a call at (928)399-9669 and I'll be glad to show you where the good stuff is...

Dean


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

OH----MY----GOD

SOOO big 60ft, lip to case pad.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Not slopestyle /\/\/\/\/\


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

Still not old school rampage but OMG that is huge and this is going to be a competition to remember.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Slopestyle? Guarantee all the park rat slopestyle kids are crappin their pants right about now. This is where guys like vanderham and bearclaw are going to own the competition.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Freerider Forever said:


> Slopestyle? Guarantee all the park rat slopestyle kids are crappin their pants right about now. This is where guys like vanderham and bearclaw are going to own the competition.


man that sweeettttt...look at the guy standing there...he looks like a dwarf........can't wait


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

balfabiker22 said:


> OH----MY----GOD
> 
> SOOO big 60ft, lip to case pad.


I hope they have Washing Machines handy there, poop my pants.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

holy sh!t..... 

new angles of these features make them unreal. 

look at the drop into that retardedly steep landing.. Dang. 

I was thinking about the wood features today too... and really there are what like 2 or 3? should be an amazing contest. 

that scares me big time.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

its fusion. Slopestyle+Big Mountain= OWNAGE.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

suicidebomber said:


> its fusion. Slopestyle+Big Mountain= OWNAGE.


We could just call it something like_ Big Slope Mountain Style_


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> We could just call it something like_ Big Slope Mountain Style_


nobody is gonna argue that the words "slope" "mountain" "big" and "style" don't all belong in this, except maybe "style" but i'm guessing that some nutjob puts some in!


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> OH----MY----GOD
> 
> SOOO big 60ft, lip to case pad.


Okay, I changed my mind. Wood features are okay! GD that is MFing HUMONGOUS!!!


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

is freecaster carrying this?


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Matt 891 said:


> is freecaster carrying this?


yes


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy crap, that ramp just made some of my body parts go into hiding :eekster: Now I'm really torn between wanting to go (just to see someone hitting that) or staying away in case someone eats it hard on that.


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> Holy crap, that ramp just made some of my body parts go into hiding :eekster: Now I'm really torn between wanting to go (just to see someone hitting that) or staying away in case someone eats it hard on that.


Ya, I wonder who is gonna guinea pig it...


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Freerider Forever said:


> Slopestyle? Guarantee all the park rat slopestyle kids are crappin their pants right about now. This is where guys like vanderham and bearclaw are going to own the competition.


Who cares what it's called. That is sick:thumbsup:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

balfabiker22 said:


> Ya, I wonder who is gonna guinea pig it...


Whoever does it will have hero status in my book...

I can't imagaine that there will be any speed checking going into that the first time it gets hit.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

People keep saying, slopestyle+freeride= X Its called a Rampage, and based on these pictures I think that's a great word for it. There is definitely a bike Rampage going on, Red Bull always sponsors events that push the envelope and I think this will fit the bill.


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

i think it should of been natural terrain, but this looks fun.. should be good, lets hope they go for style over tricks! go bourdo!


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Dirt and shovels are the only true Rampage.


x2...


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

I just don't know how you suppose to watch all this going on from the finish line.
You better take your telescopes.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i want to rent a heli for it so i can see everything!


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

doesn't seem like freecaster is doing a live feed or anyone else for that matter... 


not on freecaster schedule for event coverage and language"follow it on freecaster" not promissing when most other events read "live webcast"... sucks...


----------



## Streamline.by.design (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone know if this is being televised. If so, where?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I be that event security is fairly lax... I'm sure if you creeped in a bit to get closer, you'd be fine. You are in the middle of the desert for fvcks sake.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

new photos

*HERE*


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

WOW. i had no idea that so much of the event area would be so well groomed. barely even looks like utah...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking at that course, I don't see any way in hell guys like Bourdo have any chance at not getting their asses kicked. A little too groomed (still stupid huge) for a true freeride event. As long as the new-schoolers don't mind the size of the terrain they should dominate. My money is on Cam McCaul or Ben Boyko.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

The size of the canyon gap is big but attainable by some of the riders. 
I'd think that the sketchy part is keeping the bike under control coming down that chute and lining up ready to leave the ramp with enough speed.

Personally, I'd like to find out who the Ginnea Pig is gonna be for this... anyone have a guess ?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe Bender will make a special appearance :idea:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

^^^ and land extra rear end heavy on his arrival too!!!


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

36 hrs to go b!tchesssss! 

I think this event is a new class on it's own...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

just curious about something... what bikes will riders by riding? Slopestyle bikes do not have enough travel to absorb jumps like that... I know it depends a lot on the rider too.

I'm thinking the average will be 6.5 inches of rear travel. maybe some 5 inch bikes... 

I REALLY want to see a full blown DH machine hitting that 60ft tranny


correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

good point. i didnt even think if everyone would get big DHtype bikes for the gnar terra. any body got the goods to answer that?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> just curious about something... what bikes will riders by riding? Slopestyle bikes do not have enough travel to absorb jumps like that... I know it depends a lot on the rider too.
> 
> I'm thinking the average will be 6.5 inches of rear travel. maybe some 5 inch bikes...
> 
> ...


Dude, even with those groomed trannys I can't see hitting any of that with less than 7" of travel. I'd wager there is gonna be a 50/50 split between single and dual crown forks for this comp. You might be able to ride a Bottlerocket off some of those jumps but there is no way it's gonna handle the hucks off a loose cliff edge that defines this event (and I'm sure there will be plenty of those). Many forget that part of the original Rampage judging crit was originality of line and that means going where no dude has gone before. Even if the big jumps have clean groomed lines and landings there are a multitude of ways to approach them. These guys are gonna need bikes that can deal with the gnarliest of stuff regardless of the stunts. Holy crap I can't wait to see this!!!!


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW. Make the gap or die trying.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Berrecloth was scouting it out on an SX Trail, Paul Bas was on a Stinky. I doubt you see many dual crown setups.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

"HOLY BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP" is how Rob on Freecaster qualified the canyon gap:

http://www.freecaster.com/1000006_1006050

Gonna be incredible unless mother nature throws them a curve ball with the weather....


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

http://play.freecaster.com/v3/FCPlayer.swf?id=cEtleT0yJmFwSUQ9MTAwMDAwNiZjSUQ9MTAwNjA1MCZlSUQ9MTAwMDEwMyZ4aXRpSUQ9MTM=


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

That's some knarly stuff! The wood features add another level to the rampage. I sure it will be sick.... Imagine a no handed backflip off that 20-40 foot step down.... possible??? Only Cam will tell.... lol..


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> good point. i didnt even think if everyone would get big DHtype bikes for the gnar terra. any body got the goods to answer that?


These pictures might shed some light on your question

http://redbullrampage.com/photos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-1.php


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Makes me feel like an A$$hat on my Stinky...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

all I see on those pics are Marzocchis and a few Fox 40s... nobody running a Totem..?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> all I see on those pics are Marzocchis and a few Fox 40s... nobody running a Totem..?


some pics of some FR dudes running the new boxxer. But they're sharing, so they only have one stantion leg each.

Well, actually I made the last part up


----------



## Dangerous E (Mar 29, 2008)

Pretty cool to see Cedric out there chuckin' his carcass w/ all the young'uns.


----------



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

Does anybody knows what bike is R Bourdon riding in those pics?? He left Konna,but I do not know for who he is riding now days....


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

ryan_daugherty said:


> These pictures might shed some light on your question
> 
> http://redbullrampage.com/photos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-1.php


Guess Bordo and Bass are the only ones light enough to run SC. Everyone else on DC.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

cheloco said:


> Does anybody knows what bike is R Bourdon riding in those pics?? He left Konna,but I do not know for who he is riding now days....


Intense SS.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

cheloco said:


> Does anybody knows what bike is R Bourdon riding in those pics?? He left Konna,but I do not know for who he is riding now days....


Looks like he's still riding for Kona

http://redbullusa.com/robbiebourdon


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

JeepXJ3 said:


> Looks like he's still riding for Kona
> 
> http://redbullusa.com/robbiebourdon


That's a pretty old picture. Kona's bikes look nothing like that anymore.


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)

mtnbiker662 said:


> That's a pretty old picture. Kona's bikes look nothing like that anymore.


orly?! The one he was riding in the pic I posted before was last years Stinky Deluxe...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

check out bourdon's old-school deemaxs


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Man am so excited about this... after endless slopstyle comps which are pretty similar this is old yet fresh.... props for freecaster being there to show all the action... bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

WTF???

Robbie on a Kona!!! NO NO NO!!!! http://redbullusa.com/robbiebourdon - (That link shows he's riding a 02 MZ.

Did you guys just skip over me saying he RIDES FOR INTENSE and on a SS???


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

JeepXJ3 said:


> orly?! The one he was riding in the pic I posted before was last years Stinky Deluxe...


Thats Paul B. in the pic you posted. You're 

And All the Kona's look the same every year.


----------



## mtnbiker662 (Jun 22, 2004)

JeepXJ3 said:


> orly?! The one he was riding in the pic I posted before was last years Stinky Deluxe...


The pic you posted earlier isnt robbie. The link you posted to the redbull site with the pic of him on the orange Kona is a pretty darn old picture and bike. so...

haha, no offense, just playin around :thumbsup:


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

#1ORBUST said:


> Intense SS.


I haz


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

According to NSMB:

Romaniuk is out, so is Boyko, they were injured before the event.
Almost everyone save Paul Bas, Kurt Sorge and Robbie Bourdon are running singlecrowns, everyone else appears to be running a dual crown, mostly 40's or 888's. Which I think is great, I'm glad to see an event on the big bikes again.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

16 hrs to go...


----------



## ditchpig (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm rooting for Kenny Smith - he's taking one of the spots vacated by the injured. He's been killing it for years, just never gotten the media attention others got. I can't wait.


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

Friday's practice round video


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

that first crash looked like it hurt ALOT!!!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Day 2 pictures

http://redbullrampage.com/photos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-2.php

Day 2 video

http://www.freecaster.tv/1000006_1006052


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> that first crash looked like it hurt ALOT!!!


Man, there were quite a few crashes there that looked painful....props to those guys, most just wearing a tee-shirt and getting straight back up after eating the dirt big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## profile (May 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the canyon has been jumped yet? I mean, by the dudes who built the ramp - have they nailed it?


----------



## Stinkyfan (Sep 5, 2007)

Man, I'm feeling skeptical on that jump. After watchin the footy some of the guys look to be struggling to carry enough speed into some of those smaller gaps....and coming close.

The lead in just looks(from the pics) too sketchy,steep, loose & rough to maintain enough speed and hold the line and that speed into the ramp to clear 60+ft. Fak, I hope they clear that! Very little room for error on that one it seems. 

But I hope we get to see it!!


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Ok Ted said "add in their own thoughts" that leads me to believe that all the built stuff is places like in the entrance and finish.


*I did not read entire post, but:*

He also said, I believe, that the canyon ramp is on the "qualifying" side; maybe this is to bring a little "equality" in the qualifying. But then again, isn't it supposed to be judged on other things than people riding the same lines.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

albertomannil said:


> all I see on those pics are Marzocchis and a few Fox 40s... nobody running a Totem..?


Yes, Apparently James Doerfling is running a 09' totem.Here's the link...http://redbullrampage.com/photos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-2.php# it's picture 49.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

While we wait for the weather to clear up...

http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-first-two.php


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

1. Cam McCaul
2. Brandon Semenuk
3. Gee Atherton
4. Darren Berrecloth
5. Kyle Strait
6. Michal Marosi
7. Dan Atherton
8. Cedric Gracia
9. Paul Basagoitia (tie)
9. Robbie Bourdon (tie)
9. Cameron Zink (tie)
12. Kurt Sorge
13. Graham Agassiz
14. Mike Hopkins (tie)
14. Thomas Vanderham (tie)




I'd love to see Gee, Cam, Claw, Bourdo, Strait, or Vanderham win this thing... soft spot for Bourdon though, I really think this is his event. Or Cedric!? Wow that would be a sweet ending, as well.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats so gnarl!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

4 out of the top 5 are slopestyle guys... Yeah, the slopestyle punks are crapping their pants, huh?


----------



## 90supra (Sep 8, 2008)

Are there some vids up somewhere


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> 4 out of the top 5 are slopestyle guys... Yeah, the slopestyle punks are crapping their pants, huh?


in all fairness, strait has a pretty good record when it comes to everything else gravity - DH WC's, past redbull winner - I think he's got the big mountain down pat.

Actually, I'm pretty pumped to see that bourdon did as well as he did, that gracia, gee, and dan all made top ten - didn't expect to see so many racers doing so well - i thought it was gonna be a pretty exclusively slopestyle rider comp

That said, I never thought the slopestyle guys weren't gonna send it, and I'm fully expecting cam to win barring catastrophic injury


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

OK, to those who said the spirit of Rampage was suffering from the added modules....think again...:

http://www.freecaster.com/1000006_1006059

Damn these guys are good. There are sooooo many gnarly lines out there....just look at the landing at 00:46 exactly for example...not the biggest drop but look how he just skims that boulder-like thing and rides on....imagine have your rebound set a bit too fast on that one....ouch....

And the racer lines are SICK!!! Gee, Gracia....

And for the heli views from Red Bull:

http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-qualifying-hi.php

Hats off to these guys.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

William42 said:


> That said, I never thought the slopestyle guys weren't gonna send it, and I'm fully expecting cam to win barring catastrophic injury


You didn't, but there were a few guys thinking the big mountain "real" riders were gonna be the only ones really sending it.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> You didn't, but there were a few guys thinking the big mountain "real" riders were gonna be the only ones really sending it.


fair enough, I was expecting the top 14/14 guys to be slopestyle guys, so I'm actually stoked to see guys like vanderham, bourdon, gee, and gracia in there


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Any news on today's action? Or do we get another trip to the Grand Canyon guided by an extreme rider? Was a nice little distraction.


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Any news on today's action? Or do we get another trip to the Grand Canyon guided by an extreme rider? Was a nice little distraction.


As reported by pinkbike,
Kurt Sorge is in 1st and Vanderham is in second.(Only using first runs though. The riders are still about to do their second)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kenbentit said:


> Maybe Bender will make a special appearance :idea:


he was there but didn't get to ride


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Finals:
1st - Brandon Semenuk
2nd - Kurt Sorge
3rd - Thomas Vanderham
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/red-bull-rampage-evolution-brandon-semenuk-2008.html


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Semenuk is on fire...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Great news on TVH... good on 'em.


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sooo siccck!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

1. Brandon Semenuk
2. Kurt Sorge
3. Thomas Vanderham
4. Mike Kinrade
5. Cameron Zink
6. Mike Hopkins
7. Cedric Gracia
8. Graham Agassiz
9. Kyle Strait
10. Darren Berrecloth
11. Robbie Bourdon
12. Paul Basagoitia
13. Cam McCaul
14. Michal Marosi
15. Gee Atherton DNS (did not start)

redbullrampage.com

looks like Dan atherton didn't start and Kinrad took over? anyway, good for Kinrad, didn't see that happening, awesome he got 4th! the guy still has it! 

Wonder what happened to Gee? did McCaul fall or what?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

William42 said:


> 1. Brandon Semenuk
> 2. Kurt Sorge
> 3. Thomas Vanderham
> 4. Mike Kinrade
> ...


Gee Atherton dislocated his shoulder before finals. Don't know about McCaul.


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

*what about the 60 ft*

I want to know if anyone hit that gap?:eekster: , too bad for gee, he was sayin in one of the interviews he didn't want to get hurt he had some races comin up. whats pissin me of is my flash player isn't workin with freecaster, even with the update.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Vanderham did a no hander on the 60 footer


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Vanderham did a no hander on the 60 footer


Why dont they have any pics of it? Video? WTF?


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

Red Bull Rampage Finals Video


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, just finished watching the videos that are up so far.....I have to agree with Rob @ Freecaster, this really surpassed expectations. I really hope that much more comprehensive coverage will come out over the coming weeks/months, there was obviously a lot of action. But here is what we have now:

http://www.freecaster.com/1000006_1006069

http://redbullrampage.com/videos/2008/10/red-bull-rampage-the-evolution-1.php

Enjoy....I know I did...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Hooray for Vanderham! I know he'd do well here. Sorge and Semenuk are of the new breed, capable of doing big mountain and slopestyle. 

The Freecaster replay of TV clearing the 60-foot gap with no hands was uber sick.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Is there a picture or a video of Cam bending his bike on the 60 footer?


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

^^x2!


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

did he case? or just land really hard


----------



## chris_d (Apr 5, 2008)

****en Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chucky212 (May 5, 2008)

yoboe said:


> did he case? or just land really hard


Landed hard.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to see Cam's broken bike!


----------

